# deactivate driver account, then create a new account



## danial63 (Nov 20, 2019)

My star rating is getting low. Can I deactivate my current driver account and then create a new account thereby starting with a 5 star rating?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

danial63 said:


> My star rating is getting low. Can I deactivate my current driver account and then create a new account thereby starting with a 5 star rating?


No


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

danial63 said:


> My star rating is getting low. Can I deactivate my current driver account and then create a new account thereby starting with a 5 star rating?


Troll don't you have something better to do? Wait you're a troll of course not&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

danial63 said:


> My star rating is getting low. Can I deactivate my current driver account and then create a new account.


Welcome,
Not sure which State you are in. Anyway, you need to cancel your current driver account. Ensure you receive confirmation. Then wait 3 working days for the dust to settle and restart the new account process. Bingo.
Please share how you went.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Grand said:


> Welcome,
> I would highly recommend that you cancel your current driver account. Ensure you receive confirmation. Then wait 3 working days for the dust to settle and restart the new account process. Bingo.
> Please share how you went.


Looooollll


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

danial63 said:


> My star rating is getting low. Can I deactivate my current driver account and then create a new account thereby starting with a 5 star rating?


How low is it currently?

.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

4.82 is no drama. How long have you been driving?


----------



## danial63 (Nov 20, 2019)

2 years

.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

danial63 said:


> 2 years
> 
> .


I don't know if you drive full time, part time or somewhere in between, but you have probably found over your two years of driving that you have periods of rapidly escalating ratings, when pax love you, when you can do no wrong, your mistakes are diminished and your strengths and positive attributes are amplified.

And then you have periods of exactly the opposite, where every little error is perceived as a monumental blunder, it doesn't matter the cause or the nature, you are at fault and you are punished according to some unpublished rules in the mystical and biblical 'Book of Snowflake'.

This has happened to me and probably every other driver of a fair period in the game. It usually comes down to confidence. It is like working with dogs, they can sense a pack leader as finely as they can sense fear. When you go through periods of low confidence, some pax pick up on your fears and anxieties and punish you.

It is easy for me to say, but try and relax a little and you will find the good ratings start to come back, purely and simply because of your friendly and confident demeanour.

This outlook and behaviour is also extremely positive for generating tips.

.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Don't put your hand down your pants and scratch your balls on a trip, and definately don't ask the pax to do it for you :redface:


----------

